

Why your Javascript form submission is annoying your users - kevinburke
http://kev.inburke.com/kevin/javascript-form-usability/

======
Tomino
Some of the points in the article are valid, but some have been valid decade
ago and are outdated today. For example taking care of users who don't have
javascript enabled. Before I continue, let me make straight that I actually do
consider it when developing and I do make sure everything has fallback for
those people. BUT. Even though there is a percentage of people who still
browse internet without JS, why would we care about them? Those people are
mainly people without any interest in modern technology. And old technology
does not require JS. I know it sounds harsh, but the technology is evolving
and some (many actually) project are running purely on JS these days. Why
would we hold these back rather than encourage people to enable JS? Instead of
supporting lazy people and publishing articles about caring of NO-JS people,
let's push them to actually update themselves to what is new in the world. For
that, simple message "This page has important JS components so you cannot
fully enjoy it" will do jut fine. This applies for many other web stereotypes.

I am not sure, I might come out strong, but I a feeling all these stereotypes
(and fighting them) a bit more than for example author of this article, since
I am developer in China, where the situation is... Well you cannot imagine
until you try it.

So to sum it up. All developers - keep in mind to support as much as you can
as painlessly as you can, but do not publish articles about this, cause you
just helping people to stay lazy.

~~~
greenyoda
People who use browser add-ons like NoScript may also have JavaScript disabled
for untrusted sites. They're not lazy or anti-technology, they're just
concerned about malware, or your animated ads are too annoying for them, or
they don't want to be tracked by Facebook and Google wherever they go.

------
jamescun
"Breaking the internet" is a bit far-fetched. More like you should take
considerations for the small percentage of people who don't have
javascript/disable javascript/use NoScript (Yahoo places disabled rates at
1-2% [1]). However using Javascript form-submission to submit forms will work
for the vast majority of users, if you're building an MVP a simple message
stating "Please enable Javascript" will probably be enough. Accepting both
javascript submission and browser submission should however be a longer-term
goal.

[1] [http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2010/10/how-
many-...](http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2010/10/how-many-users-
have-javascript-disabled/)

------
sheraz
I'm not sure what breaking the internet means.

Failing to do data validation on the server side is application suicide.

Depending where you are in your development lifecycle, it is probably better
to focus on the 99% of users who have JS enabled and are not using screen
readers. Then, when you need to be fully accessible go back and fix it.

------
vyoming
talk something practial dude. Who does FORM posting these days. Kidding us or
what ! Screw the 0.001% of users who do not have JS enabled.

~~~
kevinburke
Actual data from Yahoo in 2010 suggests 2% in the US:
<http://stackoverflow.com/q/9478737/329700>. Also, people break forms by
incorrectly attaching them to the click event instead of the form submission.

<http://stackoverflow.com/q/9478737/329700>

